# reusing eletrical cord for garbage disposal



## woodenSpoon (Jul 22, 2011)

I am replacing an old garbage disposal and am going to use the existing electrical cord. But I can't differentiate which wire is black and which one is white. From what I can see one side is smooth and the other has ridges.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ridges is usually the neutral----however, I've only seen that on light duty lamp cords----

Is this a three prong grounded cord? It should be----grounding is needed----


----------



## woodenSpoon (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, it is 3 prong so it has a ground wire too. The neutral is white right or is it the black one. I always seem to switch the two


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

neutral is the white---wide prong on the plug is neutral----


----------



## woodenSpoon (Jul 22, 2011)

Cool.thanks mike


----------



## Gensetter (Nov 6, 2012)

Use a continuity tester to be sure. The neutral is the larger prong, the hot is the smaller prong, and the ground is the long round prong.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just a thought, a new disposal cord that you know is the correct type, would set you back under $10?

It sounds like you have zip cord which is not what you should have.

Of course I am confused. In your first post you suggest you cannot tell which is the neutral but by ridges in the insulation. In the next post you seem to want confirmation of white being neutral and black hot.


----------

